# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  L7909 TO92 korpusā mīnus 9 V stabilizators.

## Elfs

Sveiki !
Varbūt kādam ir kkur aizķēries ?
Paldies.

----------


## spole2010

http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A029513

Nezinu vai TO92 korpusā būs, šis ir TO220.

----------


## spoks

Sveiks! Cik Tev tādus vajag? Ja interesē saņemami Rīgā.

----------

